# Mafia Blackjack?



## Alpha_Pigeon (Sep 7, 2018)

Dirt jumper for a begginer?


----------



## Alpha_Pigeon (Sep 7, 2018)

Also, what do you think about the new Blackjack’d with a suspension fork?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mafia is ****.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hi-ten steel will not stand up to any abuse...


----------

